# need to find Eheim 2324 filter instructions.



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Have looked with no success. Anyone know where to find them online?

Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Markl

It's on the downloads section of the English site from: http://eheim.de/

English site: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=24901&lang=en

Downloads: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=28898

2324: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/professionel_2222_2224_2322_2324.pdf

Left C


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent - thanks very much. I'd looked at the .com site.

cheers for your help.

Mark


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're very welcome, Markl!


----------

